# Any recipes for homemade treats for buns?



## jcottonl02 (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw a thread earlier about homemade treats for buns using papaya or something and I thought it was a neat idea. Unfortunately I don't buy papaya and never have any in the house.

Does anyone know any recipes for home-made nibbles for buns.....like using oats or something?

I would really love to make them something- I think they would really enjoy a new food. 

Any good recipes people have?

Thanks


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's one I have tried and they do like them. 

Remember, these are *treats*, so give them sparingly. 

1 small carrot, pureed (can substitute apple or pear) 
1/2 banana, mashed until really creamy 
1 tbsp honey 
1/4 cup rabbit pellets, ground finely in a coffee grinder 
1/4 cup ground oats, ground finely in a coffee grinder 

Mix pureed carrot, banana and honey in a medium bowl. Add pellet powderand ground oats. Mix until blended. Knead in your hands for 1-2minutes. Roll out the "dough" in 1/8- to 1/4-inch thick layers betweensheets of plastic wrap. Cut into small cookies (about 3/4 inch across).Place cut shapes onto a parchment paper covered cookie sheet. Bake at325 degrees for about 30 minutes (check to make sure they are notbrowning too much). Turn off the heat and let the cookies sit in thewarm oven for an hour or so. 


Susan


----------



## trailsend (Feb 27, 2008)

Good recipe Susan! We are going to try some of these.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 27, 2008)

Me too! Does it matter what kind of honey you use? We have acacia I think.... will that be ok?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 27, 2008)

What is acacia honey? I've never heard of that. I just use regular liquid honey.

Susan


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a lovely recipe! Thanks ever so much; this was exactly what I was looking for- regular ingredients that I always have in the house.

Yep I will give as treats- honey and banana every day? Eek not only hyper bunnies but not good at all for them!!!

I am going to try and make this today or in a few days when I have bananas because I have just eaten my last one for lunch and the others have gone black....lovely.

Thank you so much Susan. Not only will it mean that I can give them yummy new treats but it means I can give them healthy treats rather than the rubbish that you can find in Pets at Home- I get them the yummy stuff from the "healthy" corner....called naturals or something. They are very good- like 100% carrot pellets and dried jerusalem artichoke and rose petals. Very nice.

Thanks  Benji and Pippin are very appreciative.


----------



## CorkysMom (Feb 28, 2008)

There is another one that is just oats and bananas, then youbake it, I will get the measurements for you tonite if you'd like, need to get ready for work now. 

I always top it w/ a craisn to make it more appealing...lol

You can also make and freeze any of these to give to them gradually, that way they won't go bad either.


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 28, 2008)

ooo, i'd love another bunner recipe, i love cooking for Jamie, it's so much fun(plus he can't complain)!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah that would be fab- another recipe. Thanks a lot. 

I've never actually cooked for Benji and Pippin, but when I have porridge in the morning they can get a handful of oats for breakfast. And then when I have my dinner, they have their veggies and their fruit and pellets. 

At Christmas I bought them christmas dinner- was adorable. They had half a parsnip each, two brussel sprouts (obviously all raw) and a few chunks of carrot. Then for pudding (we had peaches fried in butter and archers), they had a few chunks of peach. It was so cute cos they were eating a modified version of our xmas dinner!


----------



## JimD (Feb 29, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Here's one I have tried and they do like them.
> 
> Remember, these are *treats*, so give them sparingly.
> 
> ...



That one of the buns favs!!!
I've been making them for a few years and hve tweaked a few things....

I kick it up with some raisins and/or craisins. 

And using babyfood instead of mashing and pureeing,makes the prep and cleanupa lot easier.

And I baked them like brownies and skipped the parchment paper stuff. 
I just mushed the mix into a throw-away aluminum pan (a meatloaf sized one worked great for the amount). I also scored it into 1/2" X 1/2"pieces before baking, so it would break apart easier. The recipe makesabout 2 doz.

These freeze up well, so I make a couple of batches and always have some stashed away for the buns.
They love them right out of the freezer on a warm day.


----------



## CorkysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to get back to you all last nite. 



1 banana

1 cup oats (approx)

Mash banana, mix in the oats and put them on a cookie sheet kinda in lil balls, globs, whatever. I top w/ a craisin as well.

Bake for 25 minutes @ 325. 



These can be frozen as well and they love them!


----------



## jam224 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've postedaVERY successful recipe for the buns on my blog here: http://treschique.livejournal.com/tag/rabbit+treats

The kiddos LOVE them!! :biggrin2:


----------



## ratmom (Mar 1, 2008)

I love this thread thanks for all the recipes


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Thanks so much for they recipes- they are great and I am going to try every one out. I have tried Jam223's out today and they went really well!!! The buns seem to love them, and they were really quick and easy to make. 

I have some piccies:

Before cooking:







After cooking






What's this???






Benji nibbling on it daintily- you can just see it under his mouth






Yummers!






Pippin also nibbling daintily on it






I want more!!!!







So they seemed to like it lots!!!!!

I will make the other recipes once they've had this batch, and then see which batch was their favourite!!!!

Thankies so much- this is exactly what I wanted!

Jen x


----------

